
Paralyzed people are beginning to walk with a new kind of therapy - sea6ear
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2018/09/24/paralyzed-people-are-beginning-walk-with-new-kind-therapy/
======
jjeaff
Does anyone know what types of spinal injuries and circumstances this
treatment is theoretically limited to? The article doesn't go into detail.

